
Everybody please calm down regarding WikiLeaks and Julian Assange - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Everybody+please+calm+down+regarding+WikiLeaks+and+Julian+Assange
======
justlearning
I concur with the post, but may i say no? (to calm down).

is a coup illegal? (rhetoric)

imho, we are approaching an intersection of journalism revolution. Nelson
Mandella was in prison 27 years. Let's say there was an outcry of similar
kind(and occurred frequently); wouldn't there be discussions about the
rights/wrongs of Mandella now?

A story from the past:
<http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2006/oct/07/theobserver> : about Anna
Politkovskaya who was shot dead. Let's say there was a retaliation as what we
see now- we would have see a little rift? wouldn't we?

I say keep up the pressure, but in (possibly)ethical ways.

------
jedwhite
"The problem that we have at the moment is a complicated one, and what the
story really is hinges on the fact that we do not _actually_ have proof that
something more than a stupid move by a stupid Swedish prosecutor without a
case is actually happening."

Why would you need proof that it is something more than a stupid move by a
prosecutor. That's the wrong way round.

Assange is innocent until proven guilty. The onus of proof is on the
prosecution here to prove their case.

The fact the case was dropped based on the evidence by the head of the
prosecutor's office in the primary jurisdiction and picked up by an activist
prosecutor in another jurisdiction is a pretty strong indication that the
evidence doesn't support the charges.

It is now up to the new prosecutor to prove that there is a case to answer and
that Assange is being pursued for an actual real crime, not for who he is and
the work he is involved with.

